# Habanos Rule changes now active



## Bird-Dog (Oct 16, 2009)

Announcing changes to Habanos Rules as of October 2019 intended to relax certain specific rules.

Highlights include:


Participation threshold reduced to 60-posts and 30-days since registration
A new "Habanos on the Move" section added with a sub-section for "Habanos Bombs"
Cuban PIF's, Passes, and MAW's are now allowed, and have their own sub-section too. They will require pre-approval by a Moderator and the number of these types of exchanges running at any given time will be limited to one of each type. Open-ended PIF's and Passes won't be allowed (MAW's will be open ended by their very nature, though). Also note that exchanges must be CC for CC and contained within the Habanos forum - CC's still will not be allowed in NC exchanges in the main "Cigars on the Move" area. Please note that contests and raffles involving CC's are still prohibited on Puff, as are sales of CC's..


----------



## Pag#11 (Apr 14, 2018)

Somebody pinch me .....

Great news ..the dark side is rising...time to light up that '97 RyJ Churchill. 

Sent from my Pixel 3a using Tapatalk


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

curmudgeonista said:


> Announcing changes to Habanos Rules as of October 2019 intended to relax certain specific rules.
> 
> Highlights include:
> 
> ...


 Smart move on administrations part, the habanos section is a ghost town. 
:vs_cool:


----------



## Perfecto Dave (Nov 24, 2009)

Casper didn't care! :grin2:


----------



## WABOOM (Oct 15, 2015)

Who is casper?


----------



## S&W (Aug 2, 2018)

I don't have the ammo yet to play these types of habanos games. But it'll be fun to watch. And my inventory is growing every month...


----------



## Bird-Dog (Oct 16, 2009)

TonyBrooklyn said:


> Smart move on administrations part, the habanos section is a ghost town.
> :vs_cool:


Not Admin; this is a Moderating Team operation. It's something we've been working on for a while, but not because we thought Habanos was a ghost town. It's strictly based on wanting to relax the strictures on this section, at least as much as we are able at this time.



Perfecto Dave said:


> Casper didn't care! :grin2:


Exactly!



WABOOM said:


> Who is casper?


Casper the Friendly Ghost


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

curmudgeonista said:


> Not Admin; this is a Moderating Team operation. It's something we've been working on for a while, but not because we thought Habanos was a ghost town. It's strictly based on wanting to relax the strictures on this section, at least as much as we are able at this time.
> 
> Exactly!
> 
> Casper the Friendly Ghost


Everyone looks at things in a different light.
Many old timers that used to frequent here.
Refer to it as Route 66.
For what ever reason you are moving forward.
Progress is a good thing.
I was not speaking of your thoughts nor criticizing just making an observation as many who frequent here do.
Not looking to spark an argument just stating my opinion.
And the opinion of many.
We are entitled to our opinions as you are yours. :vs_cool:


----------



## Hickorynut (Jun 26, 2017)

Bravo Mods!

Sent from: Bubba's Shine Palace...BYOJ...


----------



## Rondo (Sep 9, 2015)

Out of curiosity and with all due respect, why would I not be allowed to exchange some of my cc for nc?


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

Rondo said:


> Out of curiosity and with all due respect, why would I not be allowed to exchange some of my cc for nc?


Good Question
What i mean to say as long as its done in the Habano's section.
Whats the difference?
Many like an occasional N.C and don't buy boxes.
Of course anywhere outside of this section i can understand the scrutiny.


----------



## Bird-Dog (Oct 16, 2009)

Rondo said:


> Out of curiosity and with all due respect, why would I not be allowed to exchange some of my cc for nc?


You may certainly do so in private trades, if you wish to. But for our publicly organized PIF's. Passes, and MAW's we're trying to avoid two very different negatives that could create...


We're walking a very fine line here just to make this happen the way we've presented it, and having to split a few hairs to do so. Puff absolutely cannot be a _de facto_ source for Cuban cigars. Allowing NC for CC exchanges would open the door for members, many of whom might not otherwise have access to CC's, to treat trading their NC's for CC's as their method of sourcing them. With "CC for CC" we're on much more solid ground as "in kind" trades.
From a practical perspective, we felt that allowing NC's in CC exchanges could/would severely limit participation. Many a CC enthusiast, myself included, may not want to participate in an exchange that risks forgoing prized CC's for NC's they are not interested in.

Folks, this wasn't a sudden thing. We've been debating this on and off for years. The final push to make these changes was very carefully considered and thoroughly debated among the current Moderating Team. I promise you, we've looked at every aspect of the changes and limitations to them... as well the "non-changes".


----------



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

curmudgeonista said:


> You may certainly do so in private trades, if you wish to. But for our publicly organized PIF's. Passes, and MAW's we're trying to avoid two very different negatives that could create...
> 
> 
> We're walking a very fine line here just to make this happen the way we've presented it, and having to split a few hairs to do so. Puff absolutely cannot be a _de facto_ source for Cuban cigars. Allowing NC for CC exchanges would open the door for members, many of whom might not otherwise have access to CC's, to treat trading their NC's for CC's as their method of sourcing them. With "CC for CC" we're on much more solid ground as "in kind" trades.
> ...


Like Jack said.. EVERY ASPECT..

We've discussed every way to make this work, least chance of it going sideways on us, and the way to make it enjoyable and easiest for the members.. and still hopefully provide enough protection , with these limitations, that no one gets screwed..

Yunz knows how hard it is to get two people to agree on multiple points. IMAGINE FIVE... lol

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Perfecto Dave (Nov 24, 2009)

UBC03 said:


> Like Jack said.. EVERY ASPECT..
> 
> We've discussed every way to make this work, least chance of it going sideways on us, and the way to make it enjoyable and easiest for the members.. and still hopefully provide enough protection , with these limitations, that no one gets screwed..
> 
> ...


Like going to a HOA meeting about what Christmas decorations you can hang on your front door :vs_whistle:


----------



## Gummy Jones (Mar 30, 2017)

Perfecto Dave said:


> Like going to a HOA meeting about what Christmas decorations you can hang on your front door :vs_whistle:


9 ft santa it is then


----------



## Bird-Dog (Oct 16, 2009)

UBC03 said:


> Yunz knows how hard it is to get two people to agree on multiple points. IMAGINE FIVE... lol





Perfecto Dave said:


> Like going to a HOA meeting about what Christmas decorations you can hang on your front door :vs_whistle:


Yes, but we used a process intended to reach a satisfactory conclusion. After discussing and voting on individual features of our plan we opened the floor for further discussion on any that weren't unanimous. Wanted to make sure we got it right. This took some time... meaning weeks to fully flesh out.

Apparently we still have some technical glitches in the new 30/60 permissions to unlock access. If anyone is having a problem due to that, please sit tight. Techs are working on it.


----------



## Olecharlie (Oct 28, 2017)

Sounds like a well thought out plan and should put more life into the dark side!


----------



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

curmudgeonista said:


> Yes, but we used a process intended to reach a satisfactory conclusion. After discussing and voting on individual features of our plan we opened the floor for further discussion on any that weren't unanimous. Wanted to make sure we got it right. This took some time... meaning weeks to fully flesh out.
> 
> Apparently we still have some technical glitches in the new 30/60 permissions to unlock access. If anyone is having a problem due to that, please sit tight. Techs are working on it.


It took some time but I think it'll be worth the effort..

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Bird-Dog (Oct 16, 2009)

I think I'm going to kick off the inaugural PIF later this week... with the other Mods permission, of course.


----------



## Bigjohn (Apr 6, 2017)

Excellent changes!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Matt_21 (May 15, 2014)

And we can now bomb (and post about receiving) CCs to deserving brothers without chastising PMs from a mod?
Because previously some could get away with it and others got PMs.


----------



## Bird-Dog (Oct 16, 2009)

Matt_21 said:


> And we can now bomb (and post about receiving) CCs to deserving brothers without chastising PMs from a mod?
> Because previously some could get away with it and others got PMs.


You're mistaken. There has never been any restriction on posting about receiving cigar bombs of CC's. Not in Habanos, and not even in the general Cigar Bombs area. However, now that we have a sub-section specifically for posting CC bombs that would be the best place to put them.


----------



## Matt_21 (May 15, 2014)

curmudgeonista said:


> You're mistaken. There has never been any restriction on posting about receiving cigar bombs of CC's. Not in Habanos, and not even in the general Cigar Bombs area. However, now that we have a sub-section specifically for posting CC bombs that would be the best place to put them.


That's funny because I remember giving a CC or two to a brother who posted them and we both got PMs instructing us it was not allowed.I guess the point is moot now that it's allowed so allowing some and not others should not be an issue anymore.


----------



## Bird-Dog (Oct 16, 2009)

Matt_21 said:


> That's funny because I remember giving a CC or two to a brother who posted them and we both got PMs instructing us it was not allowed.I guess the point is moot now that it's allowed so allowing some and not others should not be an issue anymore.


If you included CC's as side bombs with PIF's, Passes, or other such publicly organized exchanges restricted to NC's, then you were in violation of the rules... not merely in posting them, but in the act itself. And that's still not allowed. Please refer to part 1 of my explanation above about why NC's and CC's cannot be mixed in these kind of exchanges for a clue as to why that is the case.

Our membership is overwhelmingly USA based. Therefore our policies regarding CC's, policies that apply to all BTW, are established in deference to this country's continuing embargo on Cuban goods. The only thing that's changed in the past few years is that US citizens may now legally bring CC's back into the country when they travel abroad (only for their own use, though), which consequently negates the law making the mere possession of Cuban cigars technically a Federal crime, as it previously was. Even with this change, we take laws very seriously here.

EDIT: I forgot to mention that since importing CC's into the US by any other means than personally carrying them through Customs is illegal, participation in our Habanos PIFs, Passes, and MAW's will need to be limited to members residing in the USA.


----------



## poppajon75 (Apr 10, 2016)

curmudgeonista said:


> I think I'm going to kick off the inaugural PIF later this week... with the other Mods permission, of course.


Save me a spot on this ride. I love a good PIF.


----------



## Bird-Dog (Oct 16, 2009)

poppajon75 said:


> Save me a spot on this ride. I love a good PIF.


I'll try to get to it by tomorrow.


----------

